
Ask HN: What is your hardware/garage side-project? - selmat
If have personal blog about it please share it.
======
tobz
I'm working on a headphone stand that has a USB DAC/headphone amplifier built
in, along with circuitry to detect when the headphones have been hung up,
thereby switching the DAC output to a line out (to drive speakers, or
whatever).

It's a shameless amalgamation of a DIY post on Reddit[1] and some design
aesthetics from an existing DAC/headphone amp[2] that I really like. I'm
currently at the point where the internals are close to finalized enough to
order boards and do integration testing, and starting work on modeling the
enclosure, which will involve some mix of CNC milling, mandrel bending and
welding.

I really like throwing away money, apparently.

Blog here:
[https://nuclearfurnace.wordpress.com/](https://nuclearfurnace.wordpress.com/)

[1] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/529qyp/smart_he...](https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/529qyp/smart_headphone_stand_toggles_the_default_audio/)

[2] - [https://www.jdslabs.com/products/151/the-
element/](https://www.jdslabs.com/products/151/the-element/)

~~~
dawnerd
That's really cool. I've always wanted something that would seamlessly switch
between headphones and my monitors.

~~~
tobz
Yeah, right now, I have some dinky 2.1 speaker setup, and there's a remote
control box that feeds back to the subwoofer to control the volume and expose
a headphone port. I have to plug/unplug when I want to switch, and the volume
control button/wheel has low resolution because it's so small.

The Reddit link uses a Windows program to do it, but I wanted it to be
universal because I dual-boot, so doing it in the DAC/amplifier seemed like a
better approach. :)

------
coderjames
I've been developing a Motorola 68K-based retro computer. The goal is
somewhere around Atari ST-era sophistication, but it isn't quite there yet.
Currently has a UART, some switches, some LEDs, and a periodic timer. Still
needs keyboard input, video output, removable storage, and a slightly smarter
interrupt controller.

[http://coderjames.bitbucket.org/](http://coderjames.bitbucket.org/)

The website has a bunch of broken links to missing material, as I haven't
gotten around to writing it yet. All the schematics, gerbers, and firmware
source code are up though, so it should be reproducible.

------
colorcoded
I'm building a two person research submarine with some friends. Targeted
diving depth: 100m

I have an electronics/IT background so building something so mechanical is a
fun learning experience.

[http://ubaad15.org](http://ubaad15.org)

~~~
cmdrfred
Now that's cool. Do you have some automated way of testing it or will you be
in it on the first test at that depth?

~~~
colorcoded
I imagine that the first test pilot will be a computer. Submarines are really
nicely simple systems, which is why it is possible for a bunch of amateurs to
build one.

------
SSilver2k2
I'm building my PiPlay Advance. A Pi Zero game console with all off the shelf
components (plus our PCB) and only a few solder points.

Our BOM is about $35 - $45 right now before bulk discounts.

[http://blog.sheasilverman.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/778...](http://blog.sheasilverman.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/7781242402913675050-account_id1.jpg)

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSerQdiZrYwMojO9M8Hi...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSerQdiZrYwMojO9M8HiSxwgYY8evDopPK-
WO2hFTkaXRct8TA/viewform?c=0&w=1)

------
deutronium
I'm currently working on trying to crack an electronic safe lock based on the
awesome DEFCON talk by Plore (
[https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2024/DEF%20CON%2024%20pre...](https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2024/DEF%20CON%2024%20presentations/DEFCON-24-Plore-
Side-Channel-Attacks-On-High-Security-Electronic-Safe-Locks.pdf) )

I don't think the photos are exactly up-to-date, but I currently have an
STM32F429 DISCO dev board, configured with a ladder DAC, so I can generate the
analog keypresses for the safelock via my laptop, the board also sets a pin
high to force my oscilloscope to trigger and capture the voltage from my
ucurrent, which is hooked up to the battery of the safe-lock.

[https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/safe/](https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/safe/)

I'm also trying to get some iron nanoparticles, if I can find them cheap
enough, in order to try to optically image a floppy disk.

I've got some images from one in the link below, but that was using a magnetic
developer, with much larger particles.

[https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/optical-magnetic-
stri...](https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/optical-magnetic-stripe-
reading/)

------
DannyB2
A 40 digit calculator using a Ras Pi, Java, 7-segment readouts, MAX7219 chips
driven slightly out of spec (ab)using the SPI pins. Two 4x4 keypads to form an
8x4 keypad so it will be a scientific calculator. Found a Java library to do
transcendental functions using BigDecimal. All of this on a breadboard. (I'm a
software guy who doesn't know which end of a soldering iron to pick up.)

Other project. A 64x64 RGB LED display driven by a Teensy 3.2, in C++. A
friend who does hardware but not so much software sent a beautifully assembled
rig in a very nice enclosure.

No blog.

------
whataretensors
I've been working on my generative adversarial network. It's a fascinating
type of ML that can learn from both supervised and unsupervised data.

In essence, given data it will create a generator of that data. Right now my
datasets are mostly images. I have tried on audio data and that does start to
work - then diverges.

I'm still trying to find a configuration that works really well:

[https://github.com/255bits/hypergan](https://github.com/255bits/hypergan) *

* needs modern GPU to run

~~~
infinitone
This is really interesting. How much data does it require to build a
generative model with say 60% accuracy for story type data?

~~~
whataretensors
GANs work on real-valued data. The problem with sequence data, like text, is
that the error gradient can't flow through the generator.

There's some really great work being done called "Sequence GAN" that turns
sequence generation into a RL problem. I'm not sure how successful they are,
but it seems potentially powerful.
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.05473](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.05473)

------
bloudermilk
I'm currently converting a cargo van into a camper van suitable for full-time
living. I bootstrapped the project out of a garage in two weeks and will now
be doing most of the work in SF out of the van itself. It's an exercise in
woodworking, metal working, solar/electronics, and interior design. I'm
documenting the build on Instagram (same username) if anyone wants to follow
along.

~~~
xutopia
[https://www.instagram.com/bloudermilk/](https://www.instagram.com/bloudermilk/)
for the lazy

------
jcoffland
I develop Open-Source software for CNC simulation.

[https://blog.buildbotics.com](https://blog.buildbotics.com)

~~~
abakker
If you're in the bay and need someone with a simple 4'x8' CNC router running
mach 3 to test with, I'm game.

~~~
jcoffland
I am. I don't really have anything to test but it would be fun to meet up. My
email address is linked in the last paragraph this blog post:
[https://blog.buildbotics.com/is-camotics-
alive-3be83275493#....](https://blog.buildbotics.com/is-camotics-
alive-3be83275493#.ph836t6xw)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I'm working on a device that mounts to a baseball cap and uses infared LEDs to
block your image from digital cameras (at least the ones that don't have
infared filtering, i.e. most surviellance cameras, which need to see at
night). First attempt was underwhelming:
[https://sr.ht/SBGV.jpg](https://sr.ht/SBGV.jpg)

Currently obtaining much more powerful LEDs. Next version is going to need
cooling and an external power supply :D

------
blandry
Does wetware count?

I'm rebuilding engineered bacteria which can take pictures [1]. I'm using new
proteins which will make the bacteria more reliable and use cheaper materials
to take pictures. I hope to create some pretty sweet looking images to hang on
the wall.

[1] -
[http://www.nature.com/news/2005/051121/full/news051121-8.htm...](http://www.nature.com/news/2005/051121/full/news051121-8.html)

------
harperlee
I'm trying to design and build a small direct-drive robot arm, inspired by
this cool post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12536041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12536041)

I haven't worked with electronics since college, so I was trying to find a
suitable project.

I unconscioussly bought some components and a couple of CHIP computers and I
wanted to do something that interacts with the real world (sensors and
actuators), but servo-based actuators seemed a bit lame.

Initially, I was going to use two motors and a spring per DOF in order to
simulate a muscle ("variable stiffness joint", according to the previous post
- I was going by intuition).

But then I read that direct drive was possible (the motor's magnetic field
acts as the "spring") and that once that you have a suitable motor controller
built all the rest is software defined, and I found the sweetspot for a
project.

Such a motor controller is sufficient to keep me researching and prototyping
for some time!

If I succeed with this, I'm planning on researching how to do some sort of
artificial skin for robots. For the moment the idea revolves around connecting
a USB camera to a bunch of fiber optic threads from a cheap lamp such as
[http://prosites-
lottofun9.homestead.com/files/fiberlamp2.jpg](http://prosites-
lottofun9.homestead.com/files/fiberlamp2.jpg) and try to detect pressure on
loops of the fiber by changes in the light source. That way you can cheaply
and efficiently have a huge number of data points, with off-the-shelf
components... but if someone does it beforehand I'll also be happy!

------
brettanomyces
I'm adding flow meters to my keggerator so I can detect when someone pours
themselves a beer from one of the taps.

The plan is to have a camera take a photo, do some facial recognition to see
if its either one of my flatmates or myself, then optionally post the pic to
#beertheif on twitter or start playing some music based on the chosen beer.

~~~
kejaed
My buddy has something going along the same lines but is using temp sensors to
detect a pint being pulled:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/toms_beer_keg/status/799323771043...](https://mobile.twitter.com/toms_beer_keg/status/799323771043659777)

~~~
VLM
Two other non-contact methods I've seen are direct mass measurement (probably
ebay the scales, it'll be like $500 new) or the most innovative thing I've
seen is flow rate meters watching the CO2 source. See you can measure flow
rate of the beer but that can get weird with bubble formation and
sterilization but CO2 is clean and biologically boring and single phase. You
can buy a flow rate meter with digital output for immense expense but its
easier to use an analog one with a webcam. Big fun!

~~~
brettanomyces
Measuring the co2 flow rate is an idea I hadn't considered! I only want to
know when beer is being poured and not actually how much has been poured so
measuring co2 may be a bit simpler for cleaning and actually wiring up too
(although the wiring issue is specific to my setup)

------
korethr
Presently, none, but I have had a few ideas I've been wanting to get started
on when I have more time for a hardware side project.

The first one to come to mind is an LED lighting setup that shift's it's color
temperature according to the time of day, à la f.lux[1] or Redshift[2]. LED
continue to improve for general lighting purposes, but it can't be good for my
sleep patterns to have daylight temp lighting in my home right up until
bedtime. It would be really nifty to the lighting in my home adjust to warmer
temperatures with the solar day like my computer screens do.

1\. [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

2\. [http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

------
contingencies
Does full time but fun count? We're building a network of automated food
preparation and retail service locations based upon robotics, to initially
launch in mainland China: [http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

The idea is the consumer can buy from their phone and pick up customized
meals. Currently we're iterating functional prototypes toward ready for
manufacturing while tweaking our form factor and components and increasing our
ingredient volume and breadth.

We'd consider bringing on additional founders with strong mechanical
engineering (CAM/materials science/foodtech) experience.

------
snarfy
deltabot -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbNiJKSRCpA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbNiJKSRCpA)

digital theramin -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZxVEUxaw1w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZxVEUxaw1w)

3d printer -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFOR1YPwFMM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFOR1YPwFMM)

stacked focus camera rig -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ovWjnzBGUw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ovWjnzBGUw)

~~~
snarfy
more stacked focus rig - [http://imgur.com/a/SMLx9](http://imgur.com/a/SMLx9)

more deltabot - [http://imgur.com/a/05G1L](http://imgur.com/a/05G1L)

more theramin - [http://imgur.com/a/lvLE4](http://imgur.com/a/lvLE4)

slayer exciter - [http://imgur.com/a/5Rwtm](http://imgur.com/a/5Rwtm)

mame cabinet - [http://imgur.com/a/hzE1x](http://imgur.com/a/hzE1x)

polywell - [http://imgur.com/a/Tsg40](http://imgur.com/a/Tsg40)

------
Gruselbauer
I have a friend who builds kite buggies out of carbon fiber. Amazing, gifted
inventor and craftsman, zero love for computers. Going to build a raspi based
automatic tempering and ventilation system with him as well as seeing to
getting him some crowdfunding.

Other than that, I really want to turn my, ahem, indoor flower growing project
into a test environment to familiarise myself with sensor based programming.
Thinking something like a bubbleponics setup with automatic nutritient
dispensing and stuff. Zero human input being the goal.

------
n00b101
CNC machine shop. I rigged a Sherline mill and lathe with stepper motors,
limit switches, electronic touch-off and emergency stop button. I multiplexed
the limit switches with a custom designed PCB with Schmitt triggers and an
Arduino. I hooked this all up to a stepper motor controller board and power
supply, and I placed all that into a custom built enclosure. I connected the
controller board to a PC using PCIe parallel port cards. The PC runs LinuxCNC.
This lets me machine alumninum into parts modelled in 3D CAD. Then I've
machines various tools needed around the shop. I've also made a Turner's cube
using the lathe, and again using the mill.

I've also built a custom PS3 style controllers for manhually controlling the
CNC machines. This was again done with custom PCBs, joystick and encoder
parts, and Arduino.

I'm working towards machining a Stirling engine with my CNC machines. I've
also been working on and off on a robotic arm (which is what got me into
machining metal parts in the first place).

Unrelated to CNC machining, I've done a small, beginner SDR project: ADS-B
receiver built with R820T2 USB SDR and custom built antenna from coax cable
and PVC pipes, lets me to track commercial aircraft that frequently fly over
my house.

------
Keyframe
Not yet, I'm in research / learning / pooling resources for pcb fab on a desk,
all-in-one. I've done CNCs before as a hobby, film scanners and stuff like
that and I have some concepts which I think could yield an 'affordable' all-
in-one pcb. You give the machine gerbers, you get (a few layered) pcb out.
Maybe even a pick and place inside, but that's further down in concept. One
step at a time, as time permits.

~~~
jeff_marshall
Out of curiosity, how are you planning on handling plating for vias and
through-holes?

The desire to stop handling chemicals (I have no convenient means of proper
disposal) has got me using the on-line prototype services for anything multi-
layer (though I've thought about using my CNC mill for some simple single
layer stuff).

~~~
Keyframe
That's the thing. I have to build several prototypes first in order to see
which will be less hassle. Initial idea was to have the machine handle
chemicals and a contained disposal system. On the other hand I could do it
with hollow 'jackets' (that's how we call it, grommet is probably the proper
name).

I have to balance two ideas into a concept first and then prototype. Those two
primary ideas are:

1) have end-user buy as basic things as possible in order to produce PCBs (not
rely on my chain of supply / custom shit). This is in order for machine to be
as usable as possible, no matter where you live and to keep costs for you down
as possible.

2) Have the workflow as hassle-free as possible with the best possible result.

Sometimes, those two ideas are clashing. Ultimately, it would be a machine
built out of commonly available parts. For most parts, at least. And, I would
provide pre-built machines as convenience. BOM for protos is already at around
7k-10k Euros, and it will take some time to build and refine on what I'll see
from protos. Ultimately, I want a sub 2k Euros machine ready, out of the box,
experience for end user. Maybe even less if I opt for smaller FR4 boards. From
everything I've pooled so far together, on paper, it's doable. I just need to
find a bit of time. I already set some time and cash after May next year just
for this (after I finish a TV series I'm working on - my day to day job).

In my opinion, I think an affordable desktop PCB factory could open a lot of
possibilities for people. If you had a machine and only things you would need
to buy are FR4 boards and some commonly available and cheap chemicals and have
the machine 'print out' a pcb for you, maybe even with parts placed, and have
the exhaust for fumes and disposing system safe and easy and cheap... We need
this. I need this.

------
loxodes
I'm developing an open hardware microwave vector network analyzer [1]. A
previous switched single receiver prototype have worked for measuring S11
(reflected power, useful for antennas) up to about 4 GHz. I'm currently
working on bringing up a full two port four receiver version that should work
up to about 10 GHz.

[1] - [https://github.com/loxodes/vna](https://github.com/loxodes/vna)

------
linsomniac
My garage project is cleaning out my garage so I can do a garage project. :-(
In this case, a little library for the inlaws and cabinet carcasses for our
kitchen.

------
kiallmacinnes
DIY Home Automation, using a mix of Raspberry Pis (for "bigger things") and
Atmega328p micro controllers (same chip used in the Arduino Uno's) - Goal #1
is to have heating controlled by this lot..

So far, I've the heating relay control board done (16x 240V channels,
controlling boiler activation and zone actuators to open the flow to different
rooms). The on-wall thermostat PCB's are currently being manufactured, once
they arrive I'll solder all the components in place and get a crude mounting
done.. Then it's time to design the enclosure.

Once all this is done, I'll move onto the lighting as Goal #2. For these,
it'll be the ATMega MC's, some RFM69 RF modules, and either a simple relay
(for on/off lighting) or some as-yet-to-be-determined dimmer circuit. The
challenge for these is, there's A) no neutral wire in at the light switch in
EU (or maybe just Ireland/UK?), and B) it's 240V supply or nothing - unlike
the thermostats, where each is wired separately back to a central point, and
can be swapped over to a 5V supply, these will need to drop the voltage on
board using minimal space (much less than a typical 5V wall-wart).

------
doobiedowner
Home automation with old industrial hardware: an Allen Bradley SLC 503.

I read and write data to the SLC with a python script on a RaspberryPI, which
also serves up an interface to the SLC and historical data using Flask and
MySQL. I've got the thermostat, a door switch, and a few lights hooked up.

I VPN in when I'm on the road just to keep tabs on things. I've never enjoyed
how 'closed' commercial home automation is, and this was the result.

------
badabimbumbam
A very trivial implementation of TCP running atop RS232<->USB converters
connected back-to-back so you can run SSH over USB (or RS232) at around 3Mbps.
For tunnels and stuff.

5000 LEDs drilled into 30m^2 worth of plywood, wrote a kernel driver to
present the LEDs as a frame buffer on an RPi with Chromium, we (small team)
mounted whole thing onto concrete slabs standing in a lake. Another RPi
receives SMS text messages using a JS script to decode GSM PDUs with Unicode
that are ultimately rendered on the LEDs. Nice graphics are added on top if
you write something sweet for example.

A device to virtually switch an SD card out of an RPi and onto a host computer
so you can remotely format the SD card and reboot the RPi.

A crawler versus human detector that is a bit simpler than those normally are.

Lots of projects that get tossed because they require expertise outside of my
own area. I'm quite bad at finding other tinkerers to cooperate with,
unfortunately.

~~~
contingencies
Have you seen Linux's own IP over USB support? No need for an RS232 layer.
[http://superuser.com/questions/593757/the-best-way-to-do-
tcp...](http://superuser.com/questions/593757/the-best-way-to-do-tcp-ip-over-
usb-on-linux)

You could even combine this with multiple cables to multiple ports (eg. 2x
cables to 2x ports on each node) using the bonding driver.

------
niccl
A lighting desk for lighting live bands. The other desks on the market don't
support the busking that this is designed for. The aim is 'no friction between
the music and your lights'.

36 motorised faders, 2 DMX universes built in, up to 8 more with ethernet
adapters. uses two Beaglebone Blacks and a Raspberry Pi 2, as well as 42 Atmel
ATTiny828s. GUI code written in Python using pyside, and the other stuff
written in Go.

No blog, just a single facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/ManyHandsLighting/photos/a.79431027...](https://www.facebook.com/ManyHandsLighting/photos/a.794310270704282.1073741830.794297710705538/811843772284265/?type=3&theater).

------
stillsut
Getting a drone to play ping pong.

More specifically using a tiny indoor quad to intercept a ping pong ball off
the bounce. While I doubt it will be able to return the ball reliably, it
could be used for beer-pong to defend your cups from a bounce shot.

The high-level idea is that something like Reinforcement-learning / openAI
trained on a physics simulator should then be able to learn how to inctercept
the ball, then be applied to the drone IRL. Right now I'm stuck on the
hardware hacks: using an arudino to input control commands into a the hand-
held controller, and using a mirror on the table to get a 3d position on the
drone/ball.

Reply if you're interested, have ideas.

~~~
chatmasta
Cool!

How does it hold the paddle? I imagine a simple string on a winch might be
sufficient to create a pendulum effect, so the drone can move side to side to
swing the paddle, or reel in the winch to change height.

------
callmeed
I've been making little speakers out of old suitcases and boxes. Similar to
what www.theboomcase.com does but not quite as fancy/powerful. I'm not trying
to sell them but its fun to give them to friends as gifts and its enjoyable to
work on at our makerspace with the kids.

I like finding sale components on www.parts-express.com and amazon. You can
get small amps for $10-20. I've made them with a rechargeable lead-acid
battery. Next goal is to figure out how to get a bluetooth module in the mix
(right now they just have an aux port). I'm admittedly bad at audio
electronics but I'd like to figure out how to use more powerful amps with a
battery.

Sorry, no pictures on me at the moment.

------
getAidlab
I am working on programmable J.A.R.V.I.S.

Currently, it could help with stress reduction, recognizing heart illness or
overtraining detection. It's also an "open" device. Open to communicate with,
and open to create apps full of health information for anything that supports
Bluetooth 4.0+. Soon, I'll extend Aidlab with simple A.I module and gesture
recognition, so mobile phones or the smartwatches will not be mandatory.

Site: [http://www.aidlab.com](http://www.aidlab.com) (`For Developers` might
be very interesting for YC community)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@Aidlab](https://medium.com/@Aidlab)

------
pataphysician
I've put together illustrations for each habit I'd like to keep, and then
printed them on archival paper. I also built a LED calendar to keep track of
things and combined it all into a wall frame. I occasionally write project
logs on Hackaday[1].

It's fun to work on and I've noticed I'm already keeping up on these habits
since they are always on my mind when building. Also the sunk cost has an
effect on me to want to get as much out of this project as I can.. even more
incentive!

[1] - [https://hackaday.io/project/18304-21days-habit-
tracker](https://hackaday.io/project/18304-21days-habit-tracker)

------
canterburry
Tickerstorm.io - An algo trading platform in Java (pretty early still).

Difference from other platforms I've found: integrated machine learning phase
which reuses the same data pipelines used by the algo when backtesting or
trading live. Trying to reuse as many open source frameworks as possible to
reduce the amount of new things a user has to learn. Based on Apache Storm,
H2O machine learning, guava, Spring Framework etc. Not HF focused.

Most other platforms start off with you coding up your rules and allow you to
back test those assumptions. However, this platform also incorporates the
discovery phase of these rules rather than just assume you already have a set
of rules.

------
TheHideout
I recently made a tiny laser turret that's controlled by a video game
controller.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlMuXKNZ748](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlMuXKNZ748)

------
khedoros1
I'm building a USB-connected OPL3 synthesizer. I'm using an Arduino Nano as a
command processor, so that the host computer sends register change commands,
and the Arduino manipulates its output pins accordingly to actually send the
data to the hardware.

When I've got that working, I'll make some modifications to Dosbox, to make it
pass through Adlib/Adlib Gold commands over serial to the device.

------
kbob
Minimum Viable Synth.
[https://github.com/kbob/MinimumViableSynth](https://github.com/kbob/MinimumViableSynth)

Today's progress was (a) receiving my SMD rework station from Amazon, (b)
continuing to wait for OSH Park to send PCBs, (c) writing graphics primitives
for the LCD display (which I can't see until I make the PCBs).

------
pcglue
Using a BeagleBone Black to read current sensors and send MQTT messages
whenever an appliance (washer/dryer) is turned on/off.

~~~
VLM
I did something similar a couple years back except thermally by monitoring the
dryer exhaust temp and ran into a problem where apparently "permanent press"
means cold air for the last 10-15 minutes. Ok then that meant a timer
initiating when the temp drops below whatever. I would imagine this will show
up in your current monitoring where the heating elements turn off but the tub
keeps spinning. Of course you may be monitoring a gas dryer LOL. Good luck
it'll be fun.

------
jimmies
I have been working on my Anybar implementation on real hardware, so it works
on everything and I don't have to worry about any particular DE or OS:

[http://www.tnhh.net/mobile/posts/led-strip-for-your-
computer...](http://www.tnhh.net/mobile/posts/led-strip-for-your-
computer.html)

Makes a good swag on my desk, too.

------
dejawu
I've got one of those IKEA Dioder strips, and I've got it hooked up to a
RasPi. There's a node library (of course) that lets you set it to any RGB
color and even supports transitions.

Next step would be to make it flash when messages come in - different color
for Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, etc. - and having it integrate with the
Philips Hue and Alexa.

------
elihu
I built a 5-octave, 31-note-per-octave just intonation keyboard with pressure
sensitive keys.

I've been working on putting together a thorough writeup, but for now there's
just this video which I uploaded today:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep52Vh6oAOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep52Vh6oAOE)

------
kelu124
A ultrasound imaging dev kit for academics, teachers, researchers, and hackers
:
[https://kelu124.gitbooks.io/echomods/content/](https://kelu124.gitbooks.io/echomods/content/)

------
anotherevan
Just recently added an ultrasonic presence sensor to my computer.
[http://www.michevan.id.au/content/are-you-
there/](http://www.michevan.id.au/content/are-you-there/)

------
joeblau
I'm trying to build a camera that uses the sensors on your phone to help you
take the perfect picture. Your mobile phone knows so much about it's
environment, yet most photography apps only take into account what the lens
sees.

------
skanga
A Flying Car. Anyone with CAD, CFD, aerodynamics skills wanna help?

~~~
ohstopitu
me and my friend are working on something similar. We prefer to call it a
drone though :$

My friend was looking into the material strength and feasibility while I was
looking into the software.

We intend to use a 3d printer to build a small scale model and progressively
keep making it bigger.

We would love to collaborate if that's ok with you.

Based in Canada (Toronto) and we put ~10 hrs/week max on this project.

~~~
jimnotgym
The only person I ever saw get a human off the ground was this guy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soxxPyaAT1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soxxPyaAT1k)
and several build vids. He would have really benefited with some fly by wire
help

~~~
ohstopitu
that + [0] + [1] inspired us to get started...

[0] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yn2uyQJ1jc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yn2uyQJ1jc)

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAdCt6qgj9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAdCt6qgj9k)

~~~
skanga
Terrafugia is awesome. They have tremendous respect from me.

But I dislike any type of folding wings. They will need to make a massively
strong hinge/joint for this type of machine since the entire car hangs off
that hinge. This makes is heavy, inefficient, painful to maintain, vulnerable
in fender benders, etc, etc.

------
mchaves-br
I learned some FPGA on my graduate course, while my mummy do my lunch I try to
create an ADC to create a radar so I can jack off without my mummy catch me

------
UhUhUhUh
An AOA (i.e. Angle Of Attack) indicator based on GPS and accelerometer data.
Arduino-mounted.

------
aaronsnoswell
I built a barn-door electric drive astrophotography rig for long exposure star
photos.

------
codewritinfool
A completely numeric orrery for lack of a better term.

